# Vacuum vs pressure



## William Menard (Apr 22, 2014)

Can you use alumilite in a vacuum chamber instead of a pressure pot to cast blanks


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Apr 22, 2014)

I'll show you why not to use vacuum as soon as I find the picture...


----------



## Jim Burr (Apr 22, 2014)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f43/vacuum-vs-pressure-when-use-116777/
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f43/do-i-need-vacuum-pressure-114701/

And a dozen more...


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Apr 22, 2014)

I can't find the picture in my photobucket account, but basically, the vacuum makes REALLY big bubbles towards the surface of the cast due to the viscosity of the resin at the time you place it in the chamber.


----------

